# DSL Router - Ethernet Internet Anschluss, Routing?



## aargau (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich besitze einen DSL Router. Der Router bietet sehr viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten an. Unter anderem kann ich dabei auch jeden LAN Port frei Konfigurieren und daraus auch ein WAN Port machen. 
Nun mein Problem. Ich habe leider kein DSL und somit kann ich den Router eigentlich nicht brauchen. Da ich nun aber herausgefunden habe wie das mit dem WAN klappt würde ich diesen gerne als Router verwenden. 
Ich habe nun einfach mal eth3 als WAN gesetz. Dies klappt soweit auch ganz gut, der Router bezieht eine IP Adresse auf diesem Port und kann selbst auch externe Adressen anpingen und Auflösen. 
Wenn ich nun aber hinter dem Router auf eine Adresse möchte passiert einfach überhaupt nichts. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das irgend was bei den Routen nicht stimmt. Da ich aber von Routingtabellen wirklich 0 ahnung habe, hoffe ich mir kann jemand helfen.

Interne IPs: 192.168.1.X / 255.255.255.0, LAN Port 2-4
WAN IP: 10.10.10.25 / 255.255.255.0 LAN Port 1


----------

